# Anyone have a TV mount from mountdirect.com?



## DaddyPhatSaks (Nov 19, 2008)

The prices are hard to beat, quality looks good. Just wondering if anyone has a mount from them and how is it? Looking at the tilt mount. I will be mounting a 42in Panny plasma if that makes any difference. If not mountdirect, anyone know of a good company that makes mounts for a good price? Thanks

http://www.mountdirect.com/Plasma_LCD_TV_Mount_s/4.htm


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought two Sanus mounts from Amazon for two flat panels after looking at the cheaper alternatives. They cost a few bucks more but when mounting a thousand dollar TV on a wall do you _really_ want to skimp? :grin:


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I've used the flush mount a couple of times and it's fine. We're talking about steel stampings, not rocket science.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Both Premier and Peerless mounts I looked at on Amazon had good reviews. I wound up with a Peerles articulating mount for my 32-inch Sony. Mounts quickly using one stud and it is strong! Black model looks nice with the black 32XBR6


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i have used mounts from www.monoprice.com before and they are pretty good mounts, and cheap too.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

IIP said:


> I've used the flush mount a couple of times and it's fine. We're talking about steel stampings, not rocket science.


True. I think build quality starts making a difference when you get the tilting and articulating ones. The flush mounts are simple.


----------



## DaddyPhatSaks (Nov 19, 2008)

Great, thanks guys.


----------



## DaddyPhatSaks (Nov 19, 2008)

40 buks shipped from monoprice looks great!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

DaddyPhatSaks said:


> 40 buks shipped from monoprice looks great!


yeah, i have a tilting mount from monoprice on one of my 42'' plasmas


----------

